# Light’s on



## Steveubuubu (4 mo ago)

PT01-540 light is on
Kubota 2501 new with 18 hours on it
What is this light?
Dealer is closed 
Thanks


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

*and enjoy the forum!*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I don't have a Kubota, but it probably means that the PTO is on. Perhaps the PTO lever is not quite in the off position.


----------



## Steveubuubu (4 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. I don't have a Kubota, but it probably means that the PTO is on. Perhaps the PTO lever is not quite in the off position.


Thanks I’ll try that


----------

